# 2 Africans for adoption NY



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi guys! We have 2 African Cichlids free to good home. One is yellow/black/white horizontal stripes and the other is electric yellow. The yellows tail is pretty messed up as the other is really aggressive. We want them to have a home with someone who knows more about cichlids than we do. We are in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ooh, thats an auratus. Im not touching one of those with a 10 foot pole


----------



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

The first one. They get SUPER agressive. 

The second one either looks like a very stressed , bad quality,Labidochromis ceraelus, or some pea**************** mbuna hybrid.


----------



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

He is only striped when stressed. As I said the other one beat him around a lot. We have them seperated now.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Awww...just reminded me, my like 3 year old (less than that by a little) male aurautus died a week ago...


----------



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

Im sorry flamingo.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao thanks, had to say that, sorry to derail 

He was getting harassed by everything in the end, wasn't a good thing to see him go.


----------



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah thats hard to watch. This one I have has killed an endless amount of cichlids. I cant deal with it anymore...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

In the end I think the only thing that should be kept with auratus's is female auratus's, or maybe another tough mbuna like a johanni. I have also heard of them being kept with texas cichlids and things of that nature. Labs are fairly mellow, I dont think it really stands a chance if the auratus is already starting on it.


----------



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

Youre right. Im surprised the lab is still alive to be honest. I think its going to be hard to find a home for them.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You might be able to dump them at an LFS. Just pack them in seperate jugs and go see if they will take them. I had a Johanni that was killing fish left and right, so thts what I did.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not to veer off-topic (well yeah, I will) but when I saw the subject line, I thought of Madonna.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Haha, thats pretty good


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

LMAO thats a good one Boxermom.


----------



## TRIGGERMAN (Dec 3, 2009)

Swami..go figure you would think johanni would be ok with an auratus..honestly when i first got my auratus it was so nice looking now he looks liek crap and is sucha bully he actually was beating on my johanni for a while i seperated them put the johanni in a net breeder melafixed and stress coated for about 2 weeks till tail grew back..put the johanni back in and the damn auratus killed it w/in 24 hours. Meanwhile they have been in the same tank for about 2 years..strange


----------

